# Solved: Word 2007 freezes



## JoeE (Aug 10, 2003)

Each time I try to open a new document or save a document, MS Word 2007 freezes. I get no error message, only that word is "Not responding"

This problem just started and I am desperately trying to get back to work on projects requiring Word.

Operating system is Vista. Computer is Dell XPS 420 with 4GB of memory.

I've had this for three months with no problems until this week. I can start a new document in Word 2007, but when I click 'save as', the application freezes again.

Would appreciate any advise.

JoeE:


----------



## jimr381 (Jul 20, 2007)

Did you search for a rename your normal.dotx to normal.old? You will want to do this while Word is not open. Then open up Word and see if you still have issues. Are there any add-ins loading within Word 2007 as well?


----------



## JoeE (Aug 10, 2003)

Per your instructions, I have run searches to try to find Normal.dotx so I can rename it, but can't find it. Used Vista search and tried to physically search the template folder and it's not there.

Also, when I click the HELP icon on Word 2007, the application freezes.

Add-ins are: OmniPage and PDF create!


----------



## jimr381 (Jul 20, 2007)

I apologize it is Normal.dotm. If the Normal.dotm does not fix it then try disabling the other two add-ins one by and one seeing if it works with either of the disabled.


----------



## JoeE (Aug 10, 2003)

Still can not find NORMAL.DOTM.

When I tried to change add-ins, the application froze.

Should I just uninstall and reinstall WORD?


----------



## jimr381 (Jul 20, 2007)

If you uninstall and reinstall Word you would have to fix your add-ins as well more than likely. Click on the Office button and then click on Word Options at the bottom. Click on the Add-ins tab and then select Templates from the Manage drop-down list and click on the Go button. Click on the Attach button at the top where it says Normal and find out where the Normal file is at. Browse for that file from windows Explorer and then rename it.


----------



## JoeE (Aug 10, 2003)

Followed the steps you outlined three times. Each time when I clicked the GO button, the application froze with message 'not responding'

Browsed through Windows Explorer trying to find the Normal.dotx files, found nothing.

I really appreciate your help and hopefully we can solve this dilemna.


----------



## jimr381 (Jul 20, 2007)

Try looking for the Startup folder within the Word folder in your profile and change the extension on those files to .old and see if you still have issues.


----------



## JoeE (Aug 10, 2003)

I have no file folder for WORD.

Winword.exe is under Microsoft Office/Office12/ along with the other MS Office applications.

There is a startup folder under Office 12, but that folder is empty.


----------



## jimr381 (Jul 20, 2007)

You should have a folder for word under ..documents and settings/your name/application data/microsoft/word/startup


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 25, 2003)

Hi JoeE

Make sure Windows Live Toolbar is not installed:

Usually next to the MSN icons were you add remove programs.

Same thing goes for MS Live search...


To remove normal.dot search for 

nor*.dot*

This is very good by the way and first thing to do,
and enable search hidden files and folders, delete any that comes up.


Now when opening Word hold down your Ctrl key at the same time and click your word icon, it will ask you if you really wants to open in Safe mode, click yes.


If you can work and save with safe mode you might want to disable one or what I do all plugins, these a faulty one giving you hedaches 

You can also open IE in safe mode by same trick, as these plugins are even worse.


SeYa/Ambrose...


----------



## JoeE (Aug 10, 2003)

jimr381 said:


> You should have a folder for word under ..documents and settings/your name/application data/microsoft/word/startup


Finnally found the Startup folder. Path was AppData/Roaming/Microsoft/Word/Startup

Did not find Normal.dotm (or x) but found NitroPDF.dotm
renamed it to *.old. Still word would not open any document -- freeze when selected OPEN. Rebooted, and NitroPDF.dotm was back.
I have had the NitroPDF program operating for several months with no problem. Should I uninstall the NitroPDF program?


----------



## jimr381 (Jul 20, 2007)

I would uninstall that and then reboot and try Word without that application installed.. If that does not work you can eventually reinstall Word if you so choose.


----------



## JoeE (Aug 10, 2003)

Ambrose said:


> Hi JoeE
> Make sure Windows Live Toolbar is not installed:
> Usually next to the MSN icons were you add remove programs.
> Same thing goes for MS Live search...
> ...


Ambrose.
Thanks for suggestion. Windows Live Toolbar is not installed.
Did search for Normal.Dot* but to no avail. Am following up on suggestions from jimr381 first.


----------



## JoeE (Aug 10, 2003)

jimr381 said:


> I would uninstall that and then reboot and try Word without that application installed.. If that does not work you can eventually reinstall Word if you so choose.


Problem seems to be solved! I uninstalled NitroPDF (I can reinstall it without adding it to MS Office) and WORD now seems to be working ok. However, when I click the X to close it out, a dialog box appears indicating a problem in closing. After a few seconds, it shuts down.
But Hallelujah, I'm back at work. Thank you, Jim, for your patience and perseverance in helping me through this.

Joe


----------



## jimr381 (Jul 20, 2007)

Not a problem, can you please mark this post as solved via the "Mark Solved" button at the top of the post?


----------

